
OneNote Genesis (2004) - pmarin
https://web.archive.org/web/20170327080319/https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/chris_pratley/2004/01/30/onenote-genesis/
======
Tomte
I maintain that OneNote is the best application in Microsoft Office (but I
won't argue if you vote for Excel).

If it had an open file format that other applications actually supported, it
would be perfect.

------
ginger123
I write journals and notes on OneNote. Microsoft has done a really great job
with OneNote, it works great across platforms, I use it on Windows, Mac, iOS
and Android.

------
arnklint
Curious about what people think about outliners vs storing information in a
rich text format, any thoughts? I like the structure and constraints an
outline promotes and use one huge outline for most ideas and thoughts before
they become something “real”. How would you consider an outline vs “paper”
documents?

------
denart2203
A fantastic product. A well designed ap from the bottom up and one that, as a
student, I find incredibly useful and use constantly. I have made suggestions
on future enhancements in the public newsgroups, and shall try and think of
me. Just dont forget: naming of sub-pages :-). Many thanks

------
amaccuish
I bought crossover and run Office 2010 on Wine just to be able to use OneNote
on Linux. It just matches my way of organising. I've never found any Linux
native apps that get close :(

------
newprint
I recently started using OneNote as "drawing application" on windows 10 and
even bough a $100 wacom tablet for that purpose. It is great !

------
Ftuuky
OneNote + Outlook (creating meetings and the corresponding note for everyone
to see and edit) is my main productivity combo since it works so well across
platforms. I do everything there: meeting minutes, to-do checklists, drafts,
and so on.

------
mrandish
OneNote is the only reason I don't drop MS Office for GDocs. There's nothing
else remotely as good as OneNote that I've been able to find. The outlining
functions and structure just work the way my brain works.

~~~
copperx
How do you deal with the fact that notebooks are ultimately individual files
scattered on the filesystem, and there's no easy way of browsing them unless
you open each notebook?

That's a huge problem with OneNote, one that I haven't been able to get past.
It produces immense friction.

